# Soundcloud embedding?



## C2Aye (Dec 22, 2011)

I've noticed recently that the embed codes from soundcloud don't work anymore and all you get is a string of html code. I know that before when it was working, you often just got the 'this track is currently unavailable' line but it's cool when the embedded player actually did work. Will there be support for the embedded soundcloud widget any time in the near future? Only because quite of lot of us guys who post in recording studio use soundcloud links.

If not, no biggie, I can just stick with posting the direct links.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 9, 2012)

I've noticed they only work if you think really hard and hope it takes.

Meaning, sometimes it works, and sometimes it doesn't. It's quite annoying, most of the time, once the embed works, the link doesn't even play the song, it just comes up with 'This is no longer available' when you hit play.


----------



## Randy (Jan 10, 2012)

Only time I've seen it work was a clip Nolly posted but, well, it's Nolly so the rules probably don't apply.


----------



## C2Aye (Jan 11, 2012)

It has worked for me a few times, but it's just now that embed codes end up as the code itself on threads as opposed to a non-functioning soundcloud player.

Some other forums have a embed code similar to the youtube video embedding here but then I've also read numerous posts from mods about the difficulty of implementing new features into the site. Oh well, just stick to posting the direck links


----------

